# How to get your parents let you have another betta... XD



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, so I've got 8 bettas currently.. My dad says "no more bettas" and my mom doesn't care. I keep 6 bettas in my room, and one is in my dad's office, and the other is in the loft. I really really really want more bettas! Then if I tell my dad I wanna rescue the bettas, he says "you can't save them all, sweety.." I even told him that if he lets me have as many bettas as I want, I'll keep them all in my room, AND, I'll even pay for them. He's mainly just worried about me spilling water in my room... :| LOL. 

SO, do any of your guys' parents do that to you? Don't you just wanna take them all home with you?!!?!  

Gahhh I just wanna take them all home with me! I t drives me crazy when I'm at Petco with my dad and I find like 3 gorgeous bettas and my dad says no.. lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I tell my mom will work for her, like making a flower bed, because she works all day so i have to 'earn' them...


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

That's how I get my money... Lol. I do work for my dad...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah, and i tell her each time 'please!! it will be my last one, or an early b-day present??? PLEASE?" lol


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol I got two bettas on my birthday! Kuja and Chaos... lol. 
I desperately want more... lol. I started out in October (last year) with one betta.. and now I have 8... lol.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. My parents are different, as long as my room is clean and I can maintain the fish, I can have as many as I want,


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah, we've all been through this. XD I know I have. 

My method was to stop bugging them about fish for a while, do a few extra chores, study a bit harder, keep up a good mood. XD After a few weeks I'd talk to them about bettas again, point out what I had done- what with the extra studying and chores and whatnot- and they'd realize that and agree.  

Whatever you choose to do, good luck! XD


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Mo- Awww lucky! Lol

Betta Slave- Lol nice I should try that!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup. As a matter of fact, I have 2 more imports coming in, and will have 1-2 more in a few days, a friend of my parents, said if I help them with some working stuff. Then he'll buy me a new import instead if paying me...... I get to learn how to drive a tractor, WOOT WOOT


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My parents are the same way Mo, I can have all the fish I want unless they are sick or injured.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep. They are getting a bit weary though as the live cultures for my fry are getting smelly, lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You can never have too many betta's


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

So shainax, how many do you have? I only have 7.... For now


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have 4 right now but I am planning on getting a sorority started soon


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, I know someone with like 400


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Are they breeders?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Pasqua (Jun 1, 2012)

you could beg them for a dog or cat, and then _settle_ for a couple more betta instead =P hehe. 

I suppose the main thing is to show them that you can care for all the ones you have currently and are willing to be responsible for them all. Let them know you want some more, maybe wait til the next big present receiving event (bday or christmas?) and ask again? Good luck =)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh to be young.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I just had my birthday on June 9th haha.. now I gotta wait till Christmas :O lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As someone else pointed out, show your parents that you are a responsible person by taking good care of other pets you already have be they dogs, cats, hamsters, fish or whatever. Parenrs don't want to have to clean up extra messes when they have kids, a job, house to take care of, etc. Make sure you take care of cleaning your room and getting homework done. When they see that you're a responsible person and a good student then they might let you have more.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I suffer from "social anxiety" as my therapist calls it, so my mom's trying to get me into some more social things, and she told me to come up with a list of rewards. (As in, if I do accomplish something that causes me a great deal of anxiety, I get a reward) If you were to look at my list, its pretty much all bettas! XD

I hope my parents see me as responsible. I take great care of my bettas, (and my albino cory catfish) I do what they ask, I do chores, I sometimes do my homework.. lol, I work for my money, stuff like that.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

When I lived with my parents, I'd just show how responsible I was with caring for the fish and buying the supplies myself. Always worked for me.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

My parents are pretty supportive of my fish hobby. Sure they dont necessarily like it, but they are there for me, especially if I need some things such as Flourish or Prime or a new filter cartridge and im broke, then they step up and buy me it and I really cant thank them enough for that. I really want to get more betta's, but the thing is, im only 13 and job oppurtunities are very far and few between. I usually only get money if I cut the grass or sell stuff, or sometimes work and help my parents. But what really makes it a difficult hobby is money and im sure it affects every hobby in one way or another. I try not to impulse buy when I can because I dont want to be stuck in the position of so many fish but keeping them in 2 litre containers unheated because I cant afford all the needs of these beautiful fish. My count right now is 2 Bettas and 6 White Cloud Mountain Minnows


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I have two bettas. My parents say no more. What says goes in my house. *sigh* Unless, for my birthday.................(devising ideas).


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My mother would let me get anything that I can pay for. If I could afford a $5000 200 gal discus biotope setup, she would let me have it (if I can afford it :lol. She knows it's my passion and won't stop me aside from telling me what my bank account balance is. I think a lot of it depends on the parents. My mother is very supportive, but another mother might be a bit skeptical. 

The longer you are in the hobby and have been taking care of fish, the more apt your parents will be to let you have more. I didn't start out with 5 fish tanks. I started out with one about six years ago and gradually added more. The slower you add, the less they seem to notice.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

For me it's the opposite Izzy. My moms been noticing the number of tanks climbing up. She says no more. She sees how many things I have plugged in, lights running during the day, plus water changes, all worries her. I already have a heater, filter and light for a 30 gallon though! I think I'll call it after that tank.
My parents see through the "being good" thing. Hopefully if my grades hold up they'll ease off a little bit. That's all they care about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

"Mom i am getting another betta!"
"Just remember your paying for it!"
i love my mom


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

It might be a good thing to not have too many more, depending on how old you are. If you are in high school (my guess) you have to keep in mind that in a few short years, no matter how long they may seem, you will be going to college. Whether you are staying local or going away, higher education can adversely effect your fish time. You would not want your animals to suffer or be ignored during this very crucial time in you life and considering that under the right conditions betta fish can live around 5 years, it might be best to hold off until you have your own place.

For now, enjoy the animals you have. It can be easy becoming an animal hoarder and that is no good for anybody, person or animal. If it is just something you are passionate about, then try other ways to "rescue" betta fish such as raising awareness at your local store about what you see that is bad for the fish or finding ways to educate people buying betta fish for the first time or those who have had them previously but believe myths. Having multiple outlets for your fish love can do everyone some good.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sivan said:


> It might be a good thing to not have too many more, depending on how old you are. If you are in high school (my guess) you have to keep in mind that in a few short years, no matter how long they may seem, you will be going to college. Whether you are staying local or going away, higher education can adversely effect your fish time. You would not want your animals to suffer or be ignored during this very crucial time in you life and considering that under the right conditions betta fish can live around 5 years, it might be best to hold off until you have your own place.
> 
> For now, enjoy the animals you have. It can be easy becoming an animal hoarder and that is no good for anybody, person or animal. If it is just something you are passionate about, then try other ways to "rescue" betta fish such as raising awareness at your local store about what you see that is bad for the fish or finding ways to educate people buying betta fish for the first time or those who have had them previously but believe myths. Having multiple outlets for your fish love can do everyone some good.



+1


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Sivan makes a great point. College is closer than you think. Trust me. I was there not too long ago. Most dorms won't allow you more than one fish tank, and some even limit the fish tanks to below 5 gallons. And even when you are in an apartment you aren't safe. My apartment at college was rather strict on the 1 aquarium per residence rule. 

When you get out of college and have your own place, that's the time to go crazy with fish tanks. I've got 4 and am planning another 2.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

You could always line your floor with some water resistant material. 

<.<
>.>


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow I've always been really impressed with the young generation on this forum! Even compared to senior members I am old lol!
It's so great that you guys have a passion for bettas. The world needs more people like you.
I would reiterate the 'proving responsibility to your parents' sentiment. But also reiterate Sivan's point regarding college. Please have a backup plan for your fishies for when you go off to college, b/c you can't take them all!
I promise you, if you slow down, be patient, let life happen, then eventually you have your own place, and you can have all the fishies you want. It's been 20 years since my first betta but now I have 10 tanks, 15 bettas, 2 cats, and a horse. My parents (who only let me have 1 fish when I lived at home) just smile.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

i need to wait like once a month plus get more bowls and as long as i mantain them and have room my dad gets me them


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I just moved back home after living in Alaska for 12 years. My mother says NO MORE but seeing how I am 32, I don't really listen to her.I didnt listen when I was 15, not going to now. She is like OCD about cleaning


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i look for my girlfriends son to show his responsibility when he ask for things. if he constantly gets good grades, does his chores, and does what his mom says when she ask, i get him what he wants if its a reasonable request.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

My mum is a fish lover, so when I was still at home, she never had a problem with massive amounts of aquariums around the house. She and my father were just happy that I had an interesting hobby, to be honest. My parents both think that pets are great for kids/teens because it teaches them some responsibility and compassion. I agree with them, because it's no matter if you want to stay in bed and mope all day, a little someone (or multiple little someones) is fully dependent on you. OP, you could bring that point up with your parents 

They still haven't seen my current betta in person, as I'm in university 8000 miles away from them now, but they always ask for photos of him and how he's doing


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm an adult but still live with my mom since school is right around the corner. She generally doesn't care about me having so many fish as long as I take care of them and keep them in my room, but then sometimes she will get into random angry moods and will complain about how cluttered my room looks and all of that. She's extremely conscious of how the house looks all the time, as if Martha Stewart will drop in at any moment and grade our house...

My dad, though he doesn't live with us, kind of just shakes his head and complains about how my 30 gallon is way too big, its so much work, its so much money, etc etc...rather annoying. It is my money, and I believe that as long as I am paying off my school loans and helping with bills, I can spend it how I please..which I don't understand, because it was him who bought me my first fish tank!!

I always jokingly tell him, "would you rather me do drugs or something? That seems pretty popular these days..."


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Honestly? I just tell them keeping bettas is better than booze or drugs. It's still addicting . . . but is a _good _way, so they let me do what I want and have as many tanks as I am able to fit into two rooms - my study and my bedroom. They never complain except when I'm doing water changes, but even then they know I clean up after myself and they in turn are very respectful of my equipment and space.


----------

